# Must See: The Pleasure Principle - David Dorn



## Alex (24/6/16)

* The Pleasure Principle - David Dorn *



Jon Derricott


*Published on Jun 23, 2016*
Why is pleasure so important and so overlooked in much Public Health debate about e-cigs?



reddit comments https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._dorn_at_gfn_warsaw_eloquently_describes_why/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## deepest (24/6/16)

Great clip !

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

Respect to this guy.


----------



## RichJB (24/6/16)

I'm guessing the EU's regulations on e-cigs aren't as important to Britons today as they were yesterday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

